# Gaming-laptop jetzt kaufen oder warten?



## Yamashiko (27. Februar 2014)

hallo, 
ich wollte mal um Rat fragen und zwar lohnt es sich jetzt einen Gaming-laptop zu kaufen in der Preisregion um die 1,500 Euro bis max. 2,000 Euro oder auf die neuen Modelle zu warten die im Januar auf der CES wie zb von MSI (MSI Dominator und co) vorgestellt wurden zu warten?
Zurzeit habe ich folgendes Modell im Auge:

MEDION® ERAZER® X7827 (MD98417)
Im early bird kostet der manchmal "nur" 1500 Euro. Ansonsten 1,700 Euro.

Was meint Ihr warten auf die neuen Modelle oder zuschlagen wenn der günstig is? Oder kennt ihr vielleicht andere Modelle die mind. die gleiche Leistung haben? (von Alienware gefallen mir die aktuellen Modelle nicht und MSI ist meistens baugleich aber teurer) 

Wann ist mit den neuen Modellen zu rechnen?
Werden die Alten dann billiger?

Würde mich über eure Hilfe sehr freuen. :3
mfg


----------



## Erokimus (27. Februar 2014)

Hi
Kurze Frage vorab :
Muss ein ein Laptop sein ? Für 1800€ kriegst du bei nem Rechner die dreifache Leistung .
Gruß


----------



## Yamashiko (27. Februar 2014)

Jup sollte ein Lappi sein.  Da ich den nicht nur fürs Spielen brauche und ansonten auch viel unterwegs bin.


----------



## Junky90 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich würde dir vom Medion Erazer abraten. Die Verarbeitungsqualität lässt sehr zu wünschen übrig.
Schau dir mal die aktuellen Clevo Notebooks an, wie z.B. das in meiner Signatur, da kriegst du mehr für dein Geld.

Zu kaufen gibts die z.B. auf ONE Computer. Bei one finden Sie One PC's, One Notebooks, One Hardware, One Software, one Core 2, one Athlon 64, one celeron, one sempron, There can only be ONE. The one and only, One System, One Computer, One Life, one future, one world, one shop, o oder Katalog - HawkForce - Best Mobile Solution


----------



## Hobbybastler1997 (27. Februar 2014)

wieso holst du dir nicht ein stand rechner und ein notebook für unterwegs pder willst du auch unterwegs spielen?


----------



## Junky90 (27. Februar 2014)

Ich denke es geht ihm auch darum unterwegs zu spielen, ansonsten wäre ein deutlich günstigeres Notebook die bessere Wahl.

Ich habe mein Notebook auf One.de für ca 1400 € bestellt und habe alles was der Medion hat, bis auf Win 8 und die SSD (stattdessen SSHD),dafür aber ein deutlich besseres Notebook-Chassis und bessere Lüfter. 
Bei Bedarf kann ich sogar sämtliche Komponenten austauschen.


----------



## Yamashiko (27. Februar 2014)

danke junky werd mir die mal anschauen.  aber sind die medion nicht ähnlich den von msi?
*geht der umbau von festplatten und ram ohne garantie verlust?

hobbybastler1997 ich bin oft gar nimmer zuhause und deshalb is nen desktop pc sehr unpraktisch aber möchte trozdem nicht aufs zoggen verzichten *g*.

eine frage die mich grad noch ziemlich beschäftigt ist. Generell auf die neuen versionen zu warten? die 880m zb soll ja nur ca 15% besser sein wie die 780m. Oder lohnt es nicht?


----------



## Junky90 (27. Februar 2014)

Jap meiner Meinung nach sind MSI und Medion der gleiche Plastikmüll + sehr laut + Lüfter gehen des öfteren Kaputt + schlechte Wärmeleitpads.
Bei Clevo Notebooks gibt es soweit ich weiß, keine offizielle Garantie, sondern nur eine Gewährleistung, die wie eine Garantie behandelt wird. (z.B. Reparatur und Austausch bei defekt)

Ich habe mir vor einem Monat genau dieselbe Frage gestellt (Warten oder zugreifen). Letzendlich hab ich mich so entschieden, dass ich mir ein Clevo mit bestmöglicher GPU nehme und wenn nach 1 - 2 Jahren mehr GPU-Leistung benötigt wird kann ich die GPU einfach ausbauen und ne aktuellere einbauen.


----------



## Cinnayum (27. Februar 2014)

Medion und auch One.de verwenden MSI Gehäuse / Barebones und kleben nur ihre Aufkleber drauf. (Bei den Gaming-Laptops)

Die nehmen sich in der Verarbeitung nicht viel. Mein MSI von One.de war in 2 Jahren 3 mal eingeschickt wegen defekter Grafikkarte und kaputter Deckelmechanik (die war komplett herausgerissen).

Gute Gaminglaptops bekommst du von Asus, Clevo (obwohl die sehr sehr schwer sind) und natürlich den Dritthändlern, die Clevo verbauen.

Wenn man vorsichtig mit dem Medion umgeht, hält auch das. Deshalb: Das Angebot ist schon ok. Für den Preis gab es 2007 nur eine Mittelklasse-CPU und GPU ins Notebook. Beim Haswell i7 kommt auch nix in naher Zukunft. Aber eine GT880m steht wohl in den Startlöchern. Da könnte es wirklich sein, dass du entweder gut 100-200€ bei der Kiste sparen kannst, wenn du wartest oder eben was schnelleres bekommst.


----------



## Junky90 (27. Februar 2014)

One.de hat eine breite Produktpalette und darunter auch die besagten Clevos.
Der defekt deines MSI bestätigt nur meine Aussage.


----------



## Yamashiko (27. Februar 2014)

hmm ja meine Freundin hat nen msi gt70 irgendwas und da is letzte Woche nach nen Jahr eine der Ssd's kaputt... was mich ziemlich ankotzen würde das Teil einschicken zu müssen, des dauert ja dann ewig bis man des wieder hat. 
Danke euch das hilft mir ziemlich weiter. Werde mir die von Asus und Clevo mal genauer ansehen. Ich hatte die nicht wirklich auf dem Radar weil mir das Design nicht so ansprach :3 , aber das clevo P375SM is gar nicht so schlecht vom Design. Werd die mal vergleichen und schauen wo die so preislich liegen.

Vielen lieben dank an euch! 

Also kann man abgesehen von der GPU zuschlagen oder halt abwarten . Da ansonsten keine großen Neuerungen anstehen. Der i7 4700MQ wird ja bestimmt 1 oder 2 Jahre von der Leistung reichen um einigermaßen gut Zoggen zu können.

bin für weitere Empfehlungen und Tipp's immer offen!


----------



## MaxRink (27. Februar 2014)

schau mal bei mysn.de . Die AMD 7970M /8970M leistet fast genausoviel wie das NV-Topmodell, kostet aber nur einen Bruchteil. Manchmal bekommst du sogar 2 von denen zum Preis einer 780M.

Diese 2 dürften für dich die passenden sein: 
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...orienOrder=010;020;015;008&bestellnr=XMG-P703 
http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...orienOrder=010;020;015;007&bestellnr=XMG-P503


Oder wenns noch mehr sein darf: http://www.mysn.de/detail.asp?useri...orienOrder=010;020;017;020&bestellnr=XMG-U702


----------



## Junky90 (27. Februar 2014)

@MaxRink
Deine Verlinkungen scheinen nicht zu funktionieren, ich komm da nur auf die Hauptseite.
Ich persönlich finde Mysn.de ein wenig überteuert.
Ansonsten stimme ich dir zu. Die GTX 780M hat nur leicht die Nase vorn, kostet aber bei manchen Händlern fast doppelt so viel.


----------



## MaxRink (27. Februar 2014)

Es handelt sich um das P503 und um das P703. Zu finden unter XMG PRO.
Alternativ kommt auch das P723 in FRage, in das passen 2 GPUs.


----------



## Kungfugirl (27. Februar 2014)

Ich bin eher immer der Meinung, warten, einfach wegen der Preise. Also nicht wegen der Leistung. Ist wohl auch ein Bisschen die Frage, ob du wirklich an vorderster Spitze stehen willst oder nicht.


----------



## Goblin10 (27. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

ließ die durch: Das hier ich würd ASUS G750JH-T4080H empfehlen.

Wenn 2 GPU-s dann Alienware. . .


----------



## Cinnayum (28. Februar 2014)

Nochmal ganz kurz:

Die CPU wird a) nicht durch ein neueres Modell "bedroht". Und selbst wenn da ne neue Serie kommt, wird die nur 5% pro Takt (wenn überhaupt) schneller sein.

Und Clevo und Asus sind die einzigen, die mir spontan einfallen, die Notebook-Kühlung ohne Drosseln zuverlässig hinbekommen haben.
Es kann sein, dass bestimmte Modelle anderer Hersteller das auch hinkriegen.

Mein altes MSI war nur mit CMClock und 0,1 - 0,15V (je nach Takt) undervolting kalt zu stellen.
Und das Medion überhitzt ohne das bei der Gamestar gewonnene Enermax Cooling Pad Dings ständig. Auch hat der Support beim Einschicken NICHT wie ich geschrieben hatte die Kühlpaste gewechselt. Das musste ich in ziemlicher Bastelei am Ende selbst machen, da es nach 2 Jahren auch mit Cooling und Windows Prozessorenergie auf 85% gedrosselt hat in Spielen.
Bei der Gelegenheit hab ich auch noch Löcher reingebohrt, da wo der Lüfter seine Frischluft herziehen soll. Da war nämlich nix.
Ein Hoch auf die Konstrukteure. Manche Marken sind halt Wegwerfware.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Goblin10 (28. Februar 2014)

@Cinnayum ja hast recht Asus hat es hinbekommen ohne drosseln zu Spielen oder sontliches, Alienware 17 mit 4700MQ hat auch hinbekommen aber mit 4800MQ wird schon hier oder dort gedrosselt, die 18-er überhaupt da wird schon viel mehr gedrosselt leider.


----------



## iTzZent (1. März 2014)

Also die aktuellen MSI Barebones drosseln auch nicht mehr. Selbst mein 2 Jahre altes Medion Erazer X6819 (MSI MS-16F2 Barebone) drosselt nichtmal ansatzweise. Wenn man Geld sparen will, sollte man sich ein Medion Erazer mit GTX770M für um die 1150Euro (mit GTX780M aktuell für 1500Euro erhältlich!) oder ein MSI GT70 mit GTX780M für um die 1600Euro holen... dann bekommt man ein optimales Gesammtpaket mit anständigem Kühlsystem (nur ein Lüfter) und satter Leistung.

Wenn man Geld hat, kann man gerne die deutlich teureren Asus oder Alienware Geräte nehmen, diese bieten aber nicht mehr Leistung und sind in Sachen Qualität auch nicht besser. Bei Alienware darf man auch nicht vergessen, das die Geräte nur ein Jahr Garantie haben und bei Asus sollte man auch nie den stets grotten schlechten Support vergessen...


----------

